# agouti doe



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is an agouti doe I recently got from a breeder who got her stock from The Netherlands.

In the US, dark toes like this are not common. Are they common in the UK/Europe? Are they required for showing, over there?





































(Excuse the bedding dust on her, when I decided to take pictures, she decided to hide and had to be dug out! )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my word; that's the darkest agouti I've ever seen. She must carry the extreme gene. Wow. Yeah, that's more common overseas than here. I had a pair of extreme black that were half English, and there was not a thing on either of them that wasn't deep dark black. Unbelievable. Breed her to a really good black, cross the babies, and you may have yourself a extreme black. The pigmentation on the toes is very rare here in the US. She's nice mousie in other way, too. beautiful tail, nice ears and eyes.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks. I don't expect to have any extreme black (her parents were agouti tan and cinnamon tan, anyway, no extreme black involved). I'm going to breed her to one of my (home-grown) big agouti bucks, and then cross a baby back to her, probably.


----------



## Kylie (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, she's very pretty.
:]

I'd like one.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The extreme gene can come with any color and affect any color's saturation and coverage. It isn't always a good thing, for instance, your agouti is way too dark for show standards.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge, agouti tan (A/at) x cinnamon tan (A/at b/b) can't make any extreme babies (A/ae, a/ae or ae/ae) as the extreme gene is a dominant modification of the self gene in exactly the same way that tan is.

I think she's very beautiful whatever is causing it 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

moustress said:


> The extreme gene can come with any color and affect any color's saturation and coverage.


No, it can't, for the reasons that Sarah has pointed out.

To clarify: a mouse can have only two alleles on the A locus (or any locus). Her mother was A/at and her father was A/at (with added b/b). Ergo, she must be A/A. There's no room for an ae allele anywhere on her chromosome, and no place for it to have come from on either parent's chromosomes! 

Therefore, the extreme non-agouti allele is not possible; it cannot "come with any color and affect any color's saturation and coverage."


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

WOW..

there's no one in dk who haves such a dark agouti, my agouti's is much more lighter than yours, beautifull doe!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

WOW, she's an absolute stunner! I've never seen a dark toe before and it lends well to that wonderful chocolate shade your doe has. And those beautiful big eyes and ears!

She looks like a very sweet-tempered mouse.  Even if she isn't show standard, she's lovely.


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Holy smokes :shock: .
That's a very dark agouti.

So that's how extreme black works!!!
We don't have any here.

When I first saw it I thought most overseas mice must have it to get the vibrancy in colours, our black tans have very pale tums. Almost white, some of the better ones turn out creamy fawnish in colour.

So there IS something else causing those dark colours, wonder what it is???


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Most likely, it is umbrous.


----------



## Mai (Oct 31, 2009)

wow! She is very pretty!  i love her.


----------

